# New fly combo



## BirdsNester (Feb 10, 2011)

I recently came into an Orvis fly combo. I've never done fly fishing before and I'm not sure if this combo is meant for saltwater or freshwater. Anyone know of an easy way to tell?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

If you are in Houston, call the Orvis shop and talk to Marcos Enriquez. You can also go to their web site and see if you can pull up the model of the reel.


----------



## BirdsNester (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks msn. Will do.


----------



## 808Ryan (Feb 28, 2011)

use it for either, it doesn't matter, just clean and rinse everything really well after using it in the salt.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Not if it's a three weight!


----------

